# nieletni/niepełnoletni (wstęp wzbroniony)



## questin

Hey!
Jakie zdanie brmy bardzej po polku:
"osobom niepełnoletnim wstęp wzbroniony"
"nieletnim wstęp wzbroniony"
Co sie pisze na plakaty przy drzwiach w klubach?
Dzięki!


----------



## LilianaB

Osobom niepełnoletnim wstęp wzbroniony, in my opinion.


----------



## Ben Jamin

questin said:


> Hey!
> Jakie zdanie brmy bardzej po polku:
> "osobom niepełnoletnim wstęp wzbroniony"
> "nieletnim wstęp wzbroniony"
> Co sie pisze na plakaty przy drzwiach w klubach?
> Dzięki!



*Które* zdanie* brzmi *bardzej po pol*s*ku:
 "osobom niepełnoletnim wstęp wzbroniony"
 "nieletnim wstęp wzbroniony"
 Co si*ę* pisze na plakat*ach p*rzy drzwiach w klubach?

Oba zdania są poprawne. Zdanie nr. 1 jest bardziej formalne.


----------



## mateo1114

I would choose the second sentence.


----------



## majlo

I think most people who have to put up such stickers/notes would go for the second option. It's simply shorter.


----------



## dreamlike

You can use either, there's not even the slightest difference between them - you could well leave out the "Osobom" in the first option - _Niepełnoletnim wstęp wzbroniony. _But please note that as far as club goes_,_ one would be far more likely to see the piece of information about age say "Wstęp od lat X", "Wstęp od rocznika X" rather than "Nieletnim wstęp wzbroniony", at least in my experience.


----------



## questin

Thanks a lot!


----------



## majlo

dreamlike said:


> "Wstęp od rocznika X"


Pics or didn't happen. If you send me a picture of such a note on a pub door, I'll send you a bottle of really good moonshine.


----------



## dreamlike

Thanks, but no thanks. I don't have time to indulge your whims, although all it would take would be entering the page of a random *clubbing event* in my city at facebook and copypasting the link of the poster. 

But still too much of a hassle done for you


----------



## majlo

I thought so. Didn't happen.


----------



## dreamlike

Say what you will, I couldn't care less about it. I definitely saw posters promoting clubbing events say "Wstęp od rocznika X", but I'm not going to find them for you just because you say so.


----------



## majlo

Well, you might've seen many more thing, like pink elephants, if even know what I'm saying.
Seriously, I don't really believe that someone could put up such a note, but even if they did, there couldn't possibly be a funnier one to me. 
Remind me where you're from. Lublin?


----------



## dreamlike

It wasn't a stand-alone note that read "Wstęp od rocznika X", because as such, it really would be strange, but it formed part of a larger poster.

Say, there is a poster that promotes some clubbing event and at the bottom of it there is a piece of information "Wstęp od rocznika X". Not uncommon at all.


----------



## majlo

I reckon. Still, I can't imagine it. To me it would almost always be "Wstęp od/pow. 18 lat" or something like that. 
However, truth be told, I don't have almost anything to do with clubbing so I've no clue what these people who organize it might come up with.


----------



## dreamlike

Why would I lie about such a petty thing? I agree that it might appear unusual - I, too, would expect to read "Wstęp od lat" (and that's what they write in most cases) rather than "od rocznika". So I might have got carried away saying that "One would be far more likely"... in #6 post.


----------



## majlo

Oh come on Im just taking the piss hehe.  I never said you lied.


----------

